# Trek 1.2 v 1.5



## rickenbacker89 (6 Jan 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Just got some money for christmas to get a new road bike. I was only given enough to buy the Trek 1.2. But was wondering if it was worth the extra money for the 1.5. Are the upgraded components and frame worth it? I'm just getting in to cycling and want a good entry level bike. I've narrowed it down to these two. Anything you all have to say will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mickwood (6 Jan 2009)

Hi rickenbacker,

I'm a complete newbie myself and was in a similar position, ended up buying the trek 1.2 triple.

Although I have nothing to compare it to, all I can say is that I'm more tha happy with my bike so far!! I've only managed about 130 miles on it so far and have no problems and am bonding with it famously 

I'm sure whichever you choose you'll be happy with it.

Good luck!!


----------



## zacklaws (6 Jan 2009)

I wanted to buy the Trek 1.2 but managed to save enough to buy the 1.5 as I fell in love with it, but made a decision to get the 1.2 and buy a Garmin Edge 305 with the rest of the money. Now I am glad I did. Component wise I think there was little difference between the two 2008 models, apart from the wheels and slight difference with the forks but I might be wrong, there may be more changes.

Component wise on the 1.2 I have found the brakes not to be that good and the pads need replacing and the tyres are very puncture prone which I have changed. Otherwise its an excellent bike, especially over my older bike and its now given me a desire to buy a more expensive Trek and use my 1.2 for just commuting etc


----------



## jay clock (6 Jan 2009)

This is covered by a number of posts such as this http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=18250

I have a 1.2 and love it as a good all round bike which also takes mudguards and a rack. If the frame is the same, then I cannot seriously see the components making much difference


----------



## jay clock (6 Jan 2009)

just seen this


> tyres are very puncture prone which I have changed.



[OK, here goes, tempting fate] - I have done over 1000 km since 1 October all om mucky winter lanes on the standard Bontrager Select tyres and so far so good......


----------



## zacklaws (6 Jan 2009)

Your lucky. I first saw reference to the tyres on an American forum where they were well slated by someone. And true to what was said I would always puncture approx every 50 to 70 miles and always the front. On changing them, the front was full of little nicks and cut marks yet the back was undamaged.


----------



## Stange (6 Jan 2009)

I too now have this dilemma, I was fixed on a 1.5 but evans have put the price up (i have to buy from Evans as part of my Ride2Work scheme). I am going to negotiate however as I want different pedals from the standard and the cost of those is the same as the increase, I would have thought that they'd want to increase sales in the current climate.....I am also tempted by the Felt F95, but that seems to have vanished, I suspect because the Garmin race team have slightly changed their name so they need to stick new stickers on. Component wise, I think it's a better bike, just not as pretty!


----------



## rickenbacker89 (6 Jan 2009)

thanks for the help, everyone. i'm not sure of the difference in components, but the frame on the 1.5 is alpha black, as opposed to alpha white on the 1.2. In the end, I think I'll go for the 1.2 and then upgrade a few years down the road. as for the tyres, i have a friend that has a trek 1000 and hasn't had much trouble with them, but i'm not sure if they are the same tyres.


----------



## mickwood (6 Jan 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Your lucky. I first saw reference to the tyres on an American forum where they were well slated by someone. And true to what was said I would always puncture approx every 50 to 70 miles and always the front. On changing them, the front was full of little nicks and cut marks yet the back was undamaged.



Fingers crossed...but I've done 130 miles over the past 2 weeks (since getting the new bike - also through the bike2work scheme!) over the country lanes of the peak district and so far so good? Hopefully they should be OK??...although I'm now off to check the condition of the front tyre!!


----------



## zacklaws (6 Jan 2009)

Just been searching for the forum I read about the punctures but found another one where the same problem is raised, but someone also claims they have done over a 1000 miles with no problems. Its probably just luck of the draw. Perhaps a bad batch of tyres as I cannot understand really why one of mine has suffered damage yet the others in perfect condition.

Looking at them today though they are rather flimsy and thin.


----------



## mikeyw (8 Jan 2009)

Another happy Trek 1.2 owner (2008 model in lovely black) - Brake pads are poor, just spent a whopping £7 replacing them .....apart from that it's a great bike for the price (got mine for £400 on offer)...don't think you need a great deal more for an entry level bike....the better components will probably benefit better cyclists to be honest so not as key for beginners.

Get the 1.2 and take it from there


----------

